# How not to conduct a firearm show and tell



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Check out this oopsie...lol

> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/copshootsleg.html


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Usually helps to check the chamber before doing a show &amp; tell :roll:


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

Held his composure pretty well for taking a forty in the leg at close range.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

What a bone head! I am sure he scored a 100 on his civil service test. :lol:


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 6, 2004)

I guess all that juice went to his head.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Reminds me of that day at the range house during firearms at the academy. I will never forget that!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

topcop14";p="59155 said:


> ....I am sure he scored a 100 on his civil service test. :lol:


*TOP - your tongue is almost all the way through your cheek on that one...

It was thoughtful though, for the lady with the long brown hair to pick up the dopes big toe... After all, thats the one that goes to market....*


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I was wondering what Ricky Williams was doing since he left the NFL. :lol:

"Now I'm _probably_ never get to show guns again"
:roll:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

_"......50 Cent, 2Short, all of them talk about a Glock .40. Ok I 'de only one in 'dis room, professional enough, and I know I be careful with the Glock .40. I'm 'de only ... *BAM *......... Don't worry, is everybody alright?? You alright?? Damn!!"_

What a jaggoff. If you look closely enough, he's a DEA Agent. Says so right on his backside. No CS involved in that hiring process. I'd say he's a candidate for "Asscap Of The Year Award" All those in favor??


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i bet 2short and fiddycent never capped dem selves in da leg, b4 yo! does that make them more qualified then him? watch next thing ya know 2vertically challenged and 10 dimes will be in uniform! who's he speaking to?


----------



## urban_blues (Oct 3, 2004)

HousingCop";p="59227 said:


> If you look closely enough, he's a DEA Agent.


Maybe they should ask the ATF to do this presentation next time around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Irishpride";p="59223 said:


> I was wondering what Ricky Williams was doing since he left the NFL. :lol:
> 
> :L: That's the truth reason he left the NFL, he was a DEA undercover agent.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I like how everyone started getting jumpy and were yelling "put it down" when it was time to demonstrate the AR-15.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Isn't that the guy who WAS the range master at the DEA Range?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Good post, that is an interesting site. Have you read any of the comments there? I'll bet no one shows up for the next gun class, especially if the demonstrator claims to be professional. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

DEA Agent Suspended After Shooting Self In Foot

POSTED: 11:53 a.m. EST March 18, 2005
UPDATED: 11:53 a.m. EST March 18, 2005

Story by wftv.com

ORLANDO, Fla. -- An undercover D-E-A Agent has been suspended for a week without pay after video surfaced on the internet showing him shoot himself in the foot while giving a gun safety lecture to a group of Orlando fourth graders.

During the lesson, the agent goes through a safety routine and even asks another agent to verify that the gun is not loaded. The agent, holding a Glock 40 handgun, referred to how rappers who tend to boast about this type of gun, and even hold it incorrectly.

With the gun pointed downward, the firearm misfired and the agent shot himself in the right foot.

Despite the shock and injury, the agent continued his lesson warning kids about the danger of accidental shootings, like the one they had just witnessed.

Sources close to the investigation suspect the video was leaked from someone inside the D-E-A.

Copyright 2005 by wftv.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.
? Video: DEA Agent Suspended After Shooting Video Surfaces


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

That dude looked and sounded like a psycho even before he blasted his foot off.


----------



## jtsmh (Nov 24, 2003)

what a nitwit!


----------



## Panzer201 (Feb 28, 2005)

If only there were more instructors like him. It would definitely make the classes more exciting. He really has a real unique style!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I can't believe he was DEA....hell, if he can do it...I can do it.


----------

